# Oil for W12 engine



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

Chaps.
Currently running Motul 8100 X-lite 0W-30 in my W12.
On variable servicing, count down indicator finally on after 16,000 miles!!
Oil colour good, very little sludging. Oil consumption minimal if any. Good (relatively!) mpg.
I am minded to continue with this oil, but has anyone got something better I should consider?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil for W12 engine (Chris Milnes)*

Excellent oil you are using. I would suggest getting a used oil analysis from Blackstone labs for $23. That will tell you how well that oil is doing in your engine and whether you may want to look at something else. You can add Total Base Number TBN analysis for an additional $10 and that would be worth it IMO since you are running such incredibly long drains. 
Edit, oops just noticed you are in UK, is there some lab around there that can do used motor oil testing? It is a cheap way to get a factual look at how well the oil is holding up. Ignore color and similar qualitative indicators.


_Modified by saaber2 at 9:23 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Oil for W12 engine (saaber2)*

Thanks for the tip. Can anyone recommend a lab in the UK?
Always been a bit nervous about variable servicing on the Phaeton but if VW advise you can go 20,000 miles / 2 years between oil changes (with the appropriate oil) who am I to argue?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Oil for W12 engine (Chris Milnes)*

Vw recommends 10k oil changes in the US for the 2.0 FSI. The data from used oil analyses (over 40 of them for that engine) clearly show that 10k is much too long for that motor, even using the best oils. Mechanical shear and fuel dilution seem to be the biggest factor as to why the oil breaks down so quickly in those engines. For the 2.0 FSI I would not run more than 5k miles, or 1/2 the vw recommended interval.
On the W12 however, we don't have any data so the only way to know is to get a used oil analysis. If you get one done (they are very cheap) you may want to post your results here and also on the Bob Is The Oil Guy (BITOG) forum. They will help you interpret the results. If you do a search on BITOG I believe there is at least one UOA for a Bentley Continental GT, which as you probably know is a very close relative of your W12. That UOA may offer some insight if it had significant miles on the oil.


----------

